# Gene Ingram Custom Knives.....



## Nitro (Mar 30, 2006)

Here are two of my latest acquisitions from Mr. Gene.

#1 Drop Points - stocked in Spalted Maple Burl and Desert Ironwood Burl respectively.

They are awesome blades - you may find Gene's knives at -  
geneingramknives.blademakers.com/


I cannot recommend these knives highly enough.


----------



## jfinch (Mar 31, 2006)

Sharp knives. (pun intended)  I checked out his website did you get D2 or stainless.  

I have always been a fan of Randall knives.  I have a model 7 5" that I carry and I have thought about ordering a couple to give to my sons when they are old enough.  They will probably be old enough by the time I got them with the almost 5 year wait for a Randall.


----------



## Hogtown (Mar 31, 2006)

Beautiful knives Agarr. I have heard wonderful things about Ingram knives, but I yet to be able to actually see one in person. Every owner I have talked to swears by them.

Jfinch - regarding Randall knives (I am a fan too) you don't have to wait 5 years. Go to www.nordicknives.com and click on the Randall link at the top left. They are taking orders now for Fall 2007 delivery.  They charge a small premium - maybe 10 -15% over the standard Randall fee. Personally I am happy to pay an extra few bucks to the Randall in my hands, and in the field, 3.5 years earlier.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 31, 2006)

D2 Steel . I like the D2 as it holds an edge very well and is pretty easy to resharpen. 

Gene hardens the D2 to 60-61 Rockwell. It is tough.

Last year, after a dog drive hunt in SC I skinned, gutted and quartered seven deer with a #4 Ingram. It would still shave hair off your arm.


----------



## Hogtown (Mar 31, 2006)

With such a hard, edge-holding steel do you ever end up chipping the blade?  This is a concern of mine because I am one of those people that puts about a 15 degree bevel on my knives ( I can't help it, it is just the way I hold a knife on the stone). They are a sharp as straight razors, but they are susceptible to being nicked.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 31, 2006)

Rarely do I chip or nick a blade. When it happens, it's no big deal. Eventually it will be ground out. 

I sharpen to a 30 degree angle. Plenty sharp and the edge lasts a long time.


----------



## Buck111 (Mar 31, 2006)

You did well by getting those Ingram knives. He makes great knives and devotes a lot of his time teaching new makers. Those will last a lifetime.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 31, 2006)

Chris, 

I enjoy using custom knives. They are to my mind, a much better tool than store bought. 

I own four of Gene's knives, the Desert Ironwood stocked knife now resides with my best friend......

Gene does seem to be a very nice fella. Trying to get him to get a table for the Blade Show in June.......


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 31, 2006)

Gorgeous Knives!  But a bit too pricey for my budget.  One day maybe...


----------



## Hawghead (Apr 5, 2006)

thanks for sharing...Might have to pick one up later in the year for a birthday present or something.....not knife that wont set you back 300-40o bucks like most of the ones i see.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 18, 2006)

Those are some awesome looking knives. 

I particularly like the handle on the bottom knife - the desert ironwood burl.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2006)

Mr. Ingram is obviously an artist. 

My trouble will come from trying to make a decision as to which knife to save my nickels for.


----------

